# GA-970A-UD3 massive Probleme mit Etron EJ168 USB 3.0 Controller



## keep_smile (26. Februar 2013)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
wie der Titel schon sagt, habe ich massive Probleme mit dem Etron USB 3.0 Controller, welcher auf dem GA 970A UD3 verbaut ist.

Folgendes zur Geschichte meines Problems:

Seit Anfang des Jahres habe ich das o.g. Board bei mir verbaut. Zeitgleich habe ich mir einen internen USB 3.0 Kartenleser namens ICY BOX IB 856 eingebaut, um den internen USB 3.0 Anschluss des Mainboards zu nutzen.

Als ich nun vor ca. 2 Wochen den Kartenleser benutzen wollte, war es mit der Begeisterung für das Board vorbei, da dieser nicht funktionierte.

Als erstes dachte ich an einen Defekt der SD Karte. --> alle verfügbaren SD Karten getestet --> funktionierten alle nicht in dem Kartenleser.
Der Kartenleser war auch nicht im Geräte - Manager aufgelistet.
Da dachte ich, dass der Kartenleser defekt ist. --> Kartenleser zurückgeschickt, neuen erhalten --> selbes Problem
Dabei stellte ich fest, dass wenn ich den Kartenleser im laufenden Betrieb abgezogen und wieder angesteckt habe, dieser plötzlich erkannt wurde und auch funktioniert hat. Nach einem Neustart war der Kartenleser, aber wieder nicht verfügbar.
Also dachte ich der Kartenleser ist vielleicht nicht mit dem Mainboard kompatibel. --> Kartenleser zurückgeschickt und neuen bestellt (dieser ist leider noch nicht da)

Aber jetzt kommt der Hammer:
Heute den PC gestartet (ohne Kartenleser) und im Geräte - Manager wegen einer anderen Sache gewesen. Dort stellt ich auf einmal fest, dass ein USB 3.0 Controller nicht richtig funktionierte und mit einem gelben Ausrufezeichen versehen war. Und das obwohl an *keinem* der USB 3.0 Anschlüsse, weder intern noch extern, etwas angeschlossen ist. 

Der aktuellste Etron Treiber (Vers. 1.0.0.0115) ist installiert.

Somit kam ich zum Schluss, dass es ein Problem mit dem Etron USB 3.0 Controller geben muss und ich mir das ganze hin und her mit dem Austausch des Kartenlesers hätte sparen können.
Daraufhin stöberte ich im Internet, ob es schon ähnliche Probleme gegeben hat und ob irgendwelche Lösungen vorhanden sind.
Leider musste ich feststellen, dass es sehr viel User im Netz gibt, welche ebenfalls große Probleme mit den Etron Chips auf den Gigabyte Boards haben, aber nirgendswo ist eine Lösung zu finden bzw. eine Stellungnahme von Gigabyte zu dem Problem. 

Dies wirft leider ein schlechtes Licht auf die sonst guten Mainbords von Gigabyte.
O.g. Board ist ja sogar als Kaufempfehlung bei pcgameshardware dabei.

Somit hoffe ich, dass mir hier jemand helfen kann das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen.

Gruß.
keep_smile


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (26. Februar 2013)

Moin Moin keep_smile                         

Gern will ich dir helfen, bitte gib mir mal deine SN von deinem MB und die Kopie deiner Rechnung an socialcom@gigabyte.de senden, danke

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## 1000Foxi (26. Februar 2013)

Also ich habe das gleiche Brett, aber noch nie derartige Probleme gehabt.
Vielleicht ein grundgelegener Fehler.
Kannst ja mal versuchen das Board auszutauschen. 
Ist natürlich mit viel Aufwand verbunden.


----------



## 3DFx-Peter (26. Februar 2013)

Hi,
also ich hatte genau dasselbe Problem mit meinem Gigabyte-Board!
Der Etron-Controller scheint recht leicht kaputtzugehen. Kannst 'ne Menge Ergebnisse mit Google finden. Habe das Board vom Händler zu Gigabyte einschicken lassen und nach 2 Wochen ein angeblich repariertes, aber nach Prüfung der Serien-Nr. doch neues zurückbekommen.


----------



## keep_smile (26. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

danke für die schnellen Antworten. 

@GBTTM: Schön das sich der Sache jemand annimmt.  Ich habe dir ne E-Mail mit Rechnung und SN geschickt. Bin auf deine Antwort gespannt. 

@1000Foxi: Da hattest du vielleicht Glück. Kann durchaus sein, dass ich es tauschen muss, aber den Aufwand nehm ich gern auf mich, wenn dann alles funktioniert. (Leidenschaftlicher PC Schrauber )

@3DFx-Peter: Genau das habe ich in meinem ersten Post gemeint. Über die Internetsuche findet man so viele Einträge bei denen es um Probleme mit den Etron Controllern auf Gigabyte Boards geht, aber nirgends steht was der Grund dafür ist. Wenn ich ein funktionierendes Austausch-Board bekomme wäre ich natürlich äußerst zufrieden.

Mal sehen was bei GBTTM rauskommt.

Gruß.
keep_smile


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (26. Februar 2013)

@Keep_smile  email angekommen, sobald ich infos habe gebe ich Bescheid.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (26. Februar 2013)

Nabend @Keep_smile

Um es zu beschleunigen den Support, hab ich da noch ein paar fragen bitte.

1-GA-970A-UD3 => Rev?
2-GA-970A-UD3 => Bios Version?
3-OS ?

=> Problem mit "ICY BOX IB 856"

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## keep_smile (26. Februar 2013)

Hallo GBTTM,

danke für dein Engagement.

Hier meine Daten zu deinen Fragen:

1. Board Rev.: 1.2
2. Bios Version: F7
3. OS: Windows 7 64 bit

Genau: Die Probleme gibt es mit dem Cardreader "ICY BOX IB 856".
Diesen habe ich ja, wie oben beschrieben schon einmal getauscht und mit dem selben problematischen Ergebnis wieder ausgebaut.

Ich habe halt bedenken, wenn ich das andere Modell einbauen will, welches ich mir bestellt habe, dass der Kartenleser dann auch nicht funktioniert. Weil wie oben schon beschrieben, auch ohne verwendete USB 3.0 Ports, im Geräte Manager immer wieder sporadisch der "Etron USB 3.0 Extensible Host Controller" mit gelbem Ausrufezeichen (nicht funktionsfähig) ausgewiesen wird.
Darum wird das wohl am Mainboard liegen. 

Danke schon mal und Gruß.
keep_smile


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (26. Februar 2013)

Hallo @keep_smile,

Folgendes bitte durchführen.
1- Board auf die BIOS Version *F8a* updaten. Bitte nach dem BIOS Update, erst Die Bios Opt. Defaults laden, BIOS speichern und dann das BIOS einstellen.  
2- Treiber für *USB3.0* in Windows installieren => neustart.
3- Bitte dannach nochmal Testen mit dem Cardreader "ICY BOX IB 856" und berichten. 

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## keep_smile (26. Februar 2013)

Darf ich kurz fragen, was das bringen soll?

1- Das F8a BIOS enthält nach meinen Infos nur eine neue AHCI ROM version. Weiß nicht was das mit dem Etron Controller zu tun hat oder hab ich da was übersehen?
2- Der 0.115 Treiber ist bei mir schon installiert, wie im ersten Post schon von mir beschrieben.
3- Testen geht leider noch nicht, da der Cardreader zurückgegangen ist und ich auf einen neuen warte.

Gruß.
keep_smile


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (26. Februar 2013)

Hallo @keep_smile,

Wie oben beschrieben durchführen und den 3 Punkt auslassen. Sobald der neue Cardreader da ist, testen und berichten 

Oder...
Sollte das weiter hin kein Sinn für dich geben, kannst du gern das MB an den Fachnadel (wo erworben) zwecks Überprüfung senden im Rahmen der Garantie

Oder...
Die nächste Möglichkeit, ruf bei uns im Service an unter der NR 0402533040  und trage dein Anliegen nochmal vor.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## keep_smile (1. März 2013)

BIOS Update habe ich durchgeführt. Treiber ist der aktuelle drauf.
Am Montag bekomme ich den neuen Cardreader. Werd mich noch mal melden, wenn dieser verbaut ist.
Mal sehen ob es dann hinhaut.

Gruß.
keep_smile


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (1. März 2013)

Ich drücke alle Daumen  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## keep_smile (4. März 2013)

Sooo, da bin ich wieder. 
Ich habe heute den neuen Cardreader eingebaut.
Der neue Cardreader ist jetzt von Akasa und hat die Bezeichnung "AK-ICR-14". Dieser scheint auf den ersten Blick baugleich zu meinen beiden vorherigen "ICY BOX IB 856" zu sein, aber mit dem Unterschied dass der von Akasa zu funktionieren scheint. Er wurde sofort erkannt und dann habe ich damit eine volle 4 GB SD-Card auf meine Festplatte kopiert und dabei keine Probleme gehabt. Mal sehen, ob es dabei bleibt. 

Mein vorläufiges Fazit lautet also, dass der Cardreader "ICY BOX IB 856" von Raidsonic nicht mit dem Mainboard GA-970A-UD3 und dessen Etron Controller kompatibel ist. Warum auch immer.

Ich hoffe damit anderen geholfen zu haben, die evtl. das selbe Problem haben.

Vielen Dank an GBTTM für die Unterstützung.

Gruß.
keep_smile


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (4. März 2013)

Gern und willkommen ! Danke für dein Feedback Gruß GBTTM


----------



## robd85 (27. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Bei mir funktionierte plötzlich meine externe USB3 Festplatte nicht mehr, vorher hat sie jedoch anstandslos funktioniert. Blick in den Gerätemanager: gelbes Ausrufezeichen beim USB3 Controller.

Hatte es bei K&M gekauft, die ja mittlerweile insolvent sind. Daher kann ich es auch nicht umtauschen und werde wohl das Board nun einschicken, sehr ärgerlich..


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (29. April 2013)

Moin Moin 

Bitte ruf mal unsere Technischen Support unter der NR. 0402533040 an  

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## robd85 (29. April 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis, das habe ich getan und werde das Board nun einschicken.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (29. April 2013)

Danke für dein Feedback  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## withwolf1987 (8. Mai 2013)

Ich habe auch ab und zu Probleme mit meine GA-970A-UD3 und dem USB 3.0 Controller.

Das Problem tritt nicht jedes mal auf aber gut alle 2 Woche mal.

Egal welches USB Gerät ich am USB 3.0 anschliesse es wird nicht erkannt. Das ist z.B. ein Verbatim Store 'n' Go V3, oder meine extern HDD im Lian Li EX-10QR usw..

Im Gerätemanager wird dann ein gelbes Ausrufezeichen angezeigt.

Das deaktivieren und aktiveren des Geräts bringt nicht. Das neu installieren des Treibers auch nicht.

Nach 1-2 Neustarts ist das Ausrufezeichen weg und der USB 3.0 Anschluss funktioniert wieder.

Aktuellen Treiber und aktuelles BIOS (F8a).

Kann mir da jemand helfen?
Das nervt zeitweise sehr.

withwolf1987


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. Mai 2013)

Grüß dich withwolf1987

Bitte kontaktiere mal meine Kollegen aus dem Technischen Support unter der FestnetzNr. 0402533040 an. Bitte teile Ihnen mit um welche Komponenten es sich handelt und wenn vorhanden ein Bios zu kommen lassen.  

Gruß GBTTM


----------

